
SCP for the modern era - nwrk
https://github.com/mcginty/shoop
======
devnonymous
Interesting ! Although, firstly, "scp for the modern era" \-- Not really, may
be scp for the future since this is this alpha. And secondly from the Readme:

    
    
      > but isn't there tool X, Y, and Z already for this?
      > no, actually, not really.
    
      https://github.com/yuzawataka/ucp
      https://github.com/bnewbold/ucp
      https://github.com/millerjs/udt_transfer
    

...and possibly more.

